# How much of a substrate I need to cover the top of my tank?



## grandb3rry (24 Mar 2010)

Hi! I have a 90 liter tank (dimensions:60cm long x 35cm wide x 45cm high). I'm having a dilemma, whether to buy a 3 liter or 9 liter ADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia, just need to top off my existing plant substrate (medium size granules). I need this fine ADA Aquasoil powder to plant HC cuba easily.
Do you guys think that 3 liter pack will be sufficient to cover the area (60cm x 35cm) or 9 liter will be required?

I'm just about to order it from TGM, but need to make sure I on top of this.

Kind regards
Arthur


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: How much of a substrate I need to cover the top of my ta*

i had the same dilema for my 90cm.  I ended up buying the large bag and ive got about 1/3 left but this has come in handy for my other tanks plus it will be there when I re-do my 90cm again.  If it was me with the difference in price id get the bigger bag cos youll be gutted if you ran out when planting up!


----------



## grandb3rry (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: How much of a substrate I need to cover the top of my ta*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> i had the same dilema for my 90cm.  I ended up buying the large bag and ive got about 1/3 left but this has come in handy for my other tanks plus it will be there when I re-do my 90cm again.  If it was me with the difference in price id get the bigger bag cos youll be gutted if you ran out when planting up!




Did you get yourself ADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia (9 Litre) or ADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia II (9 Litre)

Thanks for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: How much of a substrate I need to cover the top of my ta*

dont bother with the amazonia ii unless youve got hard water you want to soften.  its also not had that great a track record so best to stick with the original.


----------



## grandb3rry (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: How much of a substrate I need to cover the top of my ta*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> dont bother with the amazonia ii unless youve got hard water you want to soften.  its also not had that great a track record so best to stick with the original.



Your a star!!! Will finalize my purchase! hehe   

CONCLUSION: DECIDED!!! (Soooo much easier to breathe now    )

Thanks a million!


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: How much of a substrate I need to cover the top of my ta*

nice one   its good stuff to use with HC


----------



## grandb3rry (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: How much of a substrate I need to cover the top of my ta*

Yay, got my ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Fine Powder today from TGM! It looks good, just what I needed!
I have to say TGM is the best, delivery is exceptionally fast!


----------

